# Phần mềm CAD, CAM, CNC > Phần mềm ART >  xin nhờ giúp đỡ artcam pro 9.1

## phat.qcmv

trước kia em dùng artcam pro 9.1 rồi sau đó e cài phần mền virut agv gì đó. quét viruts xong thì mất luôn phần mền artcam. e cài lại thì nó kêu. plug dongle. e đã tham khảo nhiều cách trên wed mà vẫn không vào được. mong ae trong diễn đàn giúp đỡ e với ạ.

----------


## CKD

Làm phát lên 2018 luôn cho gọn.

----------


## mbt

Bác cài bản này nhé. Nhớ lúc nó hỏi có cài dongle không? chọn có nhé.
fshare.vn/file/D9T63NRMJJVF




> trước kia em dùng artcam pro 9.1 rồi sau đó e cài phần mền virut agv gì đó. quét viruts xong thì mất luôn phần mền artcam. e cài lại thì nó kêu. plug dongle. e đã tham khảo nhiều cách trên wed mà vẫn không vào được. mong ae trong diễn đàn giúp đỡ e với ạ.

----------


## hatien

tải về cài k đc bác ơi.phải có usb dongle mới cài đc.

----------


## hatien

tải về cài k đc bác ơi.phải có usb dongle mới cài đc.chọn có usb dongle nhưng khi mở pm ra nó vẫn hỏi usb

----------

